# US Yachts - 27'' - 1982



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*US Yachts - 27'''' - 1982*

We are thinking of buying a 1982 US Yachts - 27 footer as our first sailboat. I have done a lot of "looking" on the internet for information, but have not been able to find information on that particular year. I know the Buccaneer series were built in the 1970''s, but when I read descriptions about them, they do not match up to the boat we are looking at. Does anyone have any information on US Yachts - 1982? The asking price is $9,900 and the boat looks to be in great shape (so far!)
Thanks for any info!


----------



## jharrison (Nov 12, 2001)

*US Yachts - 27'''' - 1982*

I am no expert on the subject, but I was looking at a US Yacht boat once. The guy told me that Pearson bought out the remaining US yacht hulls when the company went under in the early eighties. Hope that helps.


----------



## efatzinger (Nov 30, 2000)

*US Yachts - 27'''' - 1982*

I co-owned a US 27 with my brother for quite a few years. Generally they are a good boat. The windows tend to leak, but are easily sealed. We found the construction to be better than anticipated. 
As to sailing ability. The boat sails beautifully. We had her on Lake Erie for over 3 years and sailed in some very rough conditions. We had no trouble when other boats were being damaged due to the conditions. The boat points higher than most and sails with a very light helm. The bad rep Bayliner had due to the Buccaneer line unfortunately followed undeservingly to the US Yacht line. In my opinion they are much better built than the Hunters of the time, equal to the Catalinas. If you can get one for a descent price get one.

One thing, the cockpit is a little small, but because of this they have the best interior rivaling most boats up to 32'' long.

By the way I currently sail a US 21.

Pearson did build exactly the same boat for 1 year, identical down the fabric used in the iterior. Here is a URL for the Pearson version.

http://www.geocities.com/sailapearson/TritonB5.jpg


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*US Yachts - 27'''' - 1982*

I owned and sailed a US27 for 10 years on the Chesapeake. If you want to email me for more info feel free [email protected] 7.5 Volvo Penta has sail drive performed well, parts should still be available. I didnt care for the water pump impeller being in the lower unit. I changed the impeller every second year, just to be sure. Would have to pull boat if the waterpump went out during season.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have a US27, Love the boat, currently upgrading the interior, Put in new stove and replaced all the cabin lights with upgraded fixtures. the US27 is my 4th boat and I really like it, Lots of room for a 27, lots of old school wood in the cabin.

With a hand laid hull it is pretty strong, but like all US Yachts I have been challenged with window leaks. 

The aux power is a 8hp Honda outboard. 

By all respects it is a fun boat to sail and given proper care it should last a good long time.

As I recall the US27 was only in production for about 3 years.

gk


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Gkesti-

Are you aware that you're replying to a thread that was dead and hasn't seen any activity in over five years. Please don't un-earth dead threads.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Looking at a us27 also...*

Anyone have an opinion about the US yacht 27 footers....I'm looking at one also...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have owned a US Yacht 33 for the lats 4 years and love it. I was looking for a Catalina 30 when I came across my 33. Very roomy interior and sails great and is much better equipped than the Catalina 30s I saw.
I am currently looking for a mast and boom for my 33. Does anyone know where I might find these?


----------



## Bigfork (Mar 2, 2015)

New poster on an old dead thread...likely frowned upon but I need some real advice. I bought a cherry US Yachts 21 last summer. Cherry aside from the lifting dagger. I'm looking for some repair advice. 

I realize I might be barking up the wrong tree, or perhaps a tree that has long since fell over. 

It's worth a try.

thanks, bigfork.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

US 21? 
I thought they only made a 22? I learn something new every day.
I know of
US 18
US 22
US 25
US 27
US 30
US 33
gets fuzzy from there, but I know they made a pilothouse, in a 42?

My bad, I see they made the 21.
This is the boat I was thinking of


----------



## Cabin Fever (Jul 5, 2016)

I am also looking into a US 27. The one I am looking at needs a bit of interior work and is listed at $2000. The work is not something I am opposed to but what I am worried about is the water damage. It appears to follow the pattern and is mainly situated under and around the windows. It has sat on its cradle for almost 6 years now and the owner hasn't appeared to bother to fix the leaks. Are there any unseen complications with this?

Anything helps


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

These boats are well known for their leaking portlights (windows) and deadlights. Most required proper rebedding along the way, which unfortunately was rarely done.

The substantial amount of interior wood of course created issues with rot. Chainplates attached to the bulkheads that likely are rotting means you gotta do this work with the mast down, or at least take special care keeping the mast vertical when you remove the bulkheads. No downward pressure on the mast while you remove the bulkheads too. Not a trivial repair for sure.

when you have the bulkheads out, you may want to verify the mast tabernacle is sound too.

I think I know of which US27 you speak. I've often toyed with the idea of getting a US 27 (as that was my Dad's boat in 1981), and reworking it to original, but every one I've seen is way more work than I'd want to really do.

These are heavy, nice sailing boats, with tons of room below. They aren't fast, but rather a decent performing cruiser. In a lot of ways there are areas for easy improvement on the build quality, leaky portlights are an easy example.


----------

